# New ECDM ..................



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

A big thanks to all at Ventana and JD Tandems Tandems.co.uk - The UK Tandem Bike Site from JD Tandems - JD Tandems for the build of our new ECDM. The colour is "Champagne" and the frame is a 16"/19" with the top tube length of a 21". It also has the 12mm bolt thru rear axle. The fork still needs to have the travel dropped from 150mm to 130 or 140mm(not decided yet, but probably 130).


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Fancy!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice ride, 29" or 650b?

I was wondering about the Maxle for the rear end, that's a nice upgrade, for sure a worthy change for a tandem where all that weight can easilly twist the wheel on a normal QR.

We're looking at upgrading from the Fandango, it's lots of dollars, but to improve ride and stoker comfort it's worth it.

We'll get red


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> We'll get red


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice ride, 29" or 650b?


26"...................it probably looks bigger due to the tyres.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

How fun is that! Enjoy!


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks just great in that colour. Personally, so pleased you've got that as we're really enjoying your old tandem


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice Lookin' Rig :thumbsup:


----------

